# New Genie 2



## Kermit Morrissey (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a new genie 2 HR17/100 with 2 c61w-400 
only a few and i mean a few show will do on demand nothing from hbo.
the error i get is 
sorry! we have no programs at this time that match the filter you selected.
I've called in about this over the last 3 days, multiple resets and power offs.
so far nothing
Any one else have a genie 2 and no on demand?


----------



## Neal Raymond Syrkel (Nov 10, 2018)

Oddly enough I just had mine installed a few days ago and I unplugged the deca he installed to use an Ethernet cable instead and the on demand would not work period .I hooked the deca back up and got rid of the Ethernet and amazingly it worked again.


----------



## Kermit Morrissey (Nov 8, 2018)

No decas were installed so I cant try that.


----------



## Neal Raymond Syrkel (Nov 10, 2018)

Well they're like 15 bucks from solid signal or maybe cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Why are you using a DECA with the HS17, I don’t think you’re supposed to use one with it, everything should be built in.


----------



## Neal Raymond Syrkel (Nov 10, 2018)

Ask DirecTV. The installer is the one who put it in. No idea .I though it was odd as well .Not sure if he changed a setting or something but it will not work with just an Ethernet connected to my router. I know that it should though and I don't want the deca honestly. Just another thing to plug in. It's stulid


----------



## Neal Raymond Syrkel (Nov 10, 2018)

I also have an hs17-500 not the 100. 
I'm not sure if they changed their installation policies and make the installers use a deca now or what.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Kermit Morrissey said:


> I have a new genie 2 HR17/100 with 2 c61w-400
> only a few and i mean a few show will do on demand nothing from hbo.
> the error i get is
> sorry! we have no programs at this time that match the filter you selected.
> ...


Every time you do a Reset - It Dumps all Data -and it Takes a Full-24 to 48 Hrs for the Internet VOD to Build as well as the full 14 day guide.

STOP-resetting the receiver and WAIT! 
GO to Menu -Setting- internet - Select-Test Speed connection - Run the test - If you are connected to your local internet -It will return with a Screen that's You are Now connected ---ALL you have to is WAIT.


----------



## Neal Raymond Syrkel (Nov 10, 2018)

WestDC said:


> Every time you do a Reset - It Dumps all Data -and it Takes a Full-24 to 48 Hrs for the Internet VOD to Build as well as the full 14 day guide.
> 
> STOP-resetting the receiver and WAIT!
> GO to Menu -Setting- internet - Select-Test Speed connection - Run the test - If you are connected to your local internet -It will return with a Screen that's You are Now connected ---ALL you have to is WAIT.


So about a 2 months ago I had this same problem with an hr54. I ended up getting out of that contract by emailing the office of the president and then a few days ago I got service this time but with an hs17. The office of the president told me the on demand is a known issue with the firmware. Not sure why it's working this time but it is. I let that receiver sit for over a month without resetting it and the on demand never worked so that's why I had to get them involved.


----------



## Kermit Morrissey (Nov 8, 2018)

No resets since last week and still no On Demand or Playback.
it shows connected but i still get 
sorry! we have no programs at this time that match the filter you selected.


----------



## Kermit Morrissey (Nov 8, 2018)

The other statement the system make if i select say on demand hbo and press watch now my dinner with herve
the response is 
there was a problem connecting to directv please trey again later.
same message with Logan on cinemax


----------

